# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  کدام پلت فرم رو تنظیم کنم؟

## sgn2006

سلام دوستان عزیز

من میخام app اندرویدی بنویسم که از ورژن 4 تا 10 اجرا بشه

از کدوم api‌باید استفاده کنم که ورژنهای قبلی رو هم ساپورت کنه؟


با تشکر

----------

